# Quadrajet



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Couple questions that have doubtlessly been covered before, but I'm not finding the answers. 
1. 7028268 is the correct carb for my car, I understand many different ones will work. What other models work and will look the same as the correct carb?
2. I have located a rebuildable correct carb, how much does a full rebuild cost? Also how much to get it rebuilt and recolored? (including all the zinc plating)
My Holley is way overdue for a rebuild and its time to get the right carb.
Thanks and Merry Xmas!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

FlambeauHO said:


> Couple questions that have doubtlessly been covered before, but I'm not finding the answers.
> 1. 7028268 is the correct carb for my car, I understand many different ones will work. What other models work and will look the same as the correct carb?
> 2. I have located a rebuildable correct carb, how much does a full rebuild cost? Also how much to get it rebuilt and recolored? (including all the zinc plating)
> My Holley is way overdue for a rebuild and its time to get the right carb.
> Thanks and Merry Xmas!


Yours= Automatic Transmission for a '68
I would think one from '69-70 would work as well
Mine is a: 7029262 C9 VC (C9 means built March 1969) VC is the Customer Code
Stipulation: Manual and Auto are different. .....Last digit Odd= Manual Even digit = Auto. 

#2. The Q-Jet on mine is from a '69 GTO. I purchased a rebuild kit for 39.00 from Gessler Q-Jets. Was rebuilt with ethanol friendly gaskets and rubber. Didn't have to because the float was fine but added a new float for about 8.00 more. Recolored? Eastwood sells Carb paint that will make a carb look new. A friend rebuilt mine. Tore it apart, top and bottom, dunked it and rebuilt it. Treated him to a breakfast. The costs depend on what one will charge. Another friend set it and tuned it. It screams. I shudder at those spending 300.00+ for this but you're paying for knowledge. 

GESSLER HEAD PORTING, Quadrajet and Buick Parts - hide Q-JET Parts Menu - Quadrajet Jets, Rods & Hangers Buick Performance Parts / Q-Jet parts


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

buy Cliff Ruggle's book, and buy the rebuild stuff from him. Sounds like even I can rebuild one with his help and have it turn out great. If you buy the parts from him, he gives great over the phone help.
Russ


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

With as meticulous as you are, you should have no problems rebuilding one yourself. Get a good rebuild kit and a float if it doesn't come with one, a gallon of Gunk Carb Cleaner that has a parts basket in it and some old toothbrushes. Make a diagram of the carb, turn the adjustable screws in until they seat counting the number of turns down to an 1/8 a turn and write it on the diagram. Take everything off it except for the butterflies (the screws are staked in place) and soak everything that isn't plastic or rubber in the cleaner overnight then scrub with a toothbrush while it's wet (messy, repeat if nessesary). There are step by step instructions in the kit that go through every adjustment needed and the tolerences. That should get you close enough to get the car running and make the final tuning.
If you are going to get it plated, do so after it's dismantled and cleaned. I have seen carbs with that carb paint on it and it looks fake and crappy. I didn't plate or paint mine and it looks better that a painted one. The problem with zinc plating is the color is a chromate that fakes the look of the original cadmium plating, looks better than the paint but doesn't look correct. Cadmium has been outlawed by the EPA because it uses cyanide.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks! I found the correct carb and will try to purchase it. I have rebuilt dozens of motorcycle carbs so I may give this one a swing.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Flambeau, for you, a piece of cake. I have no concerns about your abilities. Much easier than a lot of bike carbs.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Flambeau, for you, a piece of cake. I have no concerns about your abilities. Much easier than a lot of bike carbs.


Thanks Geetee, I won the auction for my correct 7028268 carb today!arty: It looks to be in very good condition except that I need to procure a choke assembly. I want an electric choke so I can block of the intake passages, I think I will call cliff ruggles for a choke and a rebuild kit.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Good plan, the book is also well worth the money and LOTS of good info, even for a stock rebuild.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Bought the book, need a complete divorced choke and choke pull off assembly, otherwise it's pretty complete. Talked to Cliff Ruggles today, nice guy, 1 year backlog for work so looks like I'm doing it!


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

I did the same thing myself. Cliff handpicked the parts to match my application. Do read the book about three times. The rebuild topics jump around a bit but all the information is there. My original Quad was long gone. Former owner put a Holly POS on it. I was given a 1977 vintage Quad so I went with that. Started right up with no adjustments (as per the video I sent you). 
Have fun


----------

